# Stomach Hernia



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

Can you train around a stomach hernia while waiting for your operation, its for the wife 29 year old. She has had it a while and is due for the op beginning of august but its starting to be uncomfortable after training?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 18, 2018)

Never dealt with that..wish I could help..tons of guys have had them..if surgery is soon and she’s in pain...I’d stop


----------



## ccpro (Jul 18, 2018)

I have an imbelical hernia and I'm still working out but a avoiding abs until after surgery per Dr.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Never dealt with that..wish I could help..tons of guys have had them..if surgery is soon and she’s in pain...I’d stop



More uncomfortable than painful, she wont stop exercising now unless she hurts herself she seeing the difference in her body and there is no way she will stop exercising. I am pretty sure she can train around it though, just bought her a hernia belt that supports it hopefully it will help


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

ccpro said:


> I have an imbelical hernia and I'm still working out but a avoiding abs until after surgery per Dr.



Thats what she got i think


----------



## snake (Jul 18, 2018)

Pain is an indicator so I would have her back it off. She's going to be down for some time after the surgery so in the grand scheme of things, a few more weeks off would not be a big deal. If you think she's going to get her crazy up, give her some easy shit to do like light cardio. 

I wish her the best with a positive outcome.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> More uncomfortable than painful, she wont stop exercising now unless she hurts herself she seeing the difference in her body and there is no way she will stop exercising. I am pretty sure she can train around it though, just bought her a hernia belt that supports it hopefully it will help



Sounds good!


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

snake said:


> Pain is an indicator so I would have her back it off. She's going to be down for some time after the surgery so in the grand scheme of things, a few more weeks off would not be a big deal. If you think she's going to get her crazy up, give her some easy shit to do like light cardio.
> 
> I wish her the best with a positive outcome.



Surgery is 4 days before our 2 week vacation so its timed perfect for taking it easy. The doc said dont do anything for 2-3 weeks and aside from walk to the bar to get me a beer she wont be doing a lot except sunbath. Its also not painful its just uncomfy, before she could just see it now its started to be uncomfortable after exercise but not painful


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> Surgery is 4 days before our 2 week vacation so its timed perfect for taking it easy. The doc said dont do anything for 2-3 weeks and aside from walk to the bar to get me a beer she wont be doing a lot except sunbath. Its also not painful its just uncomfy, before she could just see it now its started to be uncomfortable after exercise but not painful



Doesnt sound like you have any say in it LOL.  Since you asked Id say no.  

Most of the chicks  (work out types) I know are a hell of a lot tougher than men and discomfort to a hard core chick would have most guys calling a doctor and an attorney.  Enjoy the vacation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2018)

Tell her you need to PIITB before each time she trains. That will help.

Trust me I am a doctor.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 19, 2018)

Our desire to work through an injury can often make it worse - going to the gym is part of a desire to improve our overall health. At times, taking a break or easing up off the gas is also part of maintaining our health too. Just my two cents...


----------



## Merlin (Jul 19, 2018)

Rest is key. Anymore straining can worsen the problem requiring surgery to be more emergent. Although a spontaneous rupture of an abdominal hernia is rare it is still a possibility. Don't want to ruin a trip and more importantly your wife lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 19, 2018)

Chuck Norris would have no problem working out with a hernia, stop being a PUSSY.....


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Chuck Norris would have no problem working out with a hernia, stop being a PUSSY.....



I will tell the wife to be more like chuck Norris then


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tell her you need to PIITB before each time she trains. That will help.
> 
> Trust me I am a doctor.



I wish she would


----------

